# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  4ft Tank LED build

## percyb

Hi all,

Just got back from the LED store in UBI.

$45 for 5m of bright LED's. temperature 6500k. 14 watts per metre. plus $15 for the driver.

so has anyone tried this before?

my questions:
1) how may LED watts do i need for a 4ft planted tank, with Co2 injection?
2) will they overheat? if so i am thinking to stick them on some solid aluminium extrusion that will dissipate heat?

anything else i need to consider?

Also does anyone own a Starlitz LED set? any info on type of power/bulbs/wattage etc would be very useful to compare

Thanks

----------


## BFG

If it's possible, get those led that has a wattage of 3w each.

----------


## percyb

Thanks BFG,

Why use the 3watt LED's verses the strip? My thinking is that the strip has more dispersed heat so will not need so much cooling?

efficiencies - the strip data says efficiency is 80-120 Lm/W ( SMD 3014, 5050, 5630 all the same), vs the cree 3w is 309lm for 3watt, ie 103 Lm/w 
- so seems they are the same efficiency?

----------


## bennyc

3w is able to penetrate depth. 5630 etc may not to be able to go to depth like the normal 30cm tank. It may seems like there is light but the useful paf may not be there. Lumens is not accurate for plant growth. PAF is a better gauge. Since I am no expert, do read up the info on PAF, kelvins lumen online with regards to planted tank. There is a good well of knowledge.

----------


## bennyc

You can always "copy" led model of existing led light in the market. They must be selling well for a reason. Something like maxspect razor perhaps?

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Issue with SMD is the design of the strip disperses the light too much.

If you intend to use SMDs, you will need to find a good metallic reflector, mount the strips into the reflector and curve it enough so that the light is focused into the tank and not spilling out too much. 

Not to forget, the form factor of the strip means per LED, there is more "real estate" space used for connection and cabling, which indirectly means you can squeeze less LEDs into the light fixture.

----------


## percyb

this was the thread that i wanted to base the build on. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sh...d.php?t=545113

Understand about the reflector. will have to think about how to manage that .

----------


## qngwn

what is the depth of your tank? SMDs will not be able to provide enough PAR for higher demanding plants should the depth of the tank exceed 1ft.

----------


## percyb

Tank is 52cm tall, so with 10cm of substrate and 15 cm of air gap that makes 57cm led to plant.

Will try and find a starlitz light to see what LEDs they use. 

Can you get Cree' s in SG or better order from US?

Still keen to try and use the strip LEDs, as makes for an easier build.

----------


## qngwn

You can check out my DIY led lightset built for 2ft.. Using 3w LEDs not as difficult actually. 

The led you mentioned is using SMD 5050. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------

